# Nail gun recommendations? (framer)



## skip_johnson (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey yinz, just looking for some feedback on framing nail guns. I could go with either air or gas, definitely would rather invest in a long-lasting ram jammer than some throw away tool. Are used high quality ones something to think about or are they probably just too banged up/overused? I would probably be using mine on about 50% of my jobs (I'm a full time contractor on old homes mostly) Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Paslode PF350S
Hitachi NR83A2


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

the 350 is a workhorse. Don't think it matters which series. Still love my rigid coil framing gun too.Works great for me.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Working on older homes, I would suggest this one: http://www.paslode.com/cordless-nailers/CF325Li/

Nothing beats it not having to drag out compressor and cord every time on a remodel job. 

For the bigger jobs I'd stick with a good air gun. I like Senco. I've had them for years and years and no issues.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

Hitachi air nailer


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Hitachi 83A2... not the 90


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

i would go with senco or hitachi air and would do without a paslode gas junk cordless:thumbup:


----------



## skip_johnson (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks for the responses guys. With the Paslode and it's gas cells- do they hold a seal well so that if it sits idle for 2-3 weeks it still functions or do they have to get pitched if not used up by the end of a job?

Also, with the Hitachi options- I always viewed their other power tools as kind of diy/Harry Homeowner level of quality. Are their nail guns moreso an area that they excel at compared to their other tools?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

skip_johnson said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. With the Paslode and it's gas cells- do they hold a seal well so that if it sits idle for 2-3 weeks it still functions or do they have to get pitched if not used up by the end of a job?
> 
> Also, with the Hitachi options- I always viewed their other power tools as kind of diy/Harry Homeowner level of quality. Are their nail guns moreso an area that they excel at compared to their other tools?


I have many of their pneumatic tools. They do make DIY tools in certain lines. The Hitachi I pictured for you is one of the greats. It has been the only gun I have ever seen any framing crews use around here. Actual framing crews now, not general contractors and such. It has been the only gun I have ever owned that worked worth a damn. 

Like I said, the 90 is the cheaper model framing gun. Although many use the 90 with success, the 83a is what you want for heavy use.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Hitachi, 83A2. Is the only one I would use. It has an adjustable nail depth for structural sheathing. So you don't blow through the osb. It rapid fires fast and doesn't jam. Just keep it oiled and dont use it as a hammer and it'll last years. I have used Bostitch and they suck at toe nailing. Ive used Max Framers, they are a predecessor of Duo Fast and they are extremely light but it seems that the hitachi will sink a 3" ring shank in SYP better than a max. Ive never used a lot of cordless paslodes. We would need a propane tank size gas cylinder to sink all the nails we put in in one day. The cylinders would break me. Think about 16,000 nails a week on a cordless.... I can't advise you on a cordless in my situation. Also the Hitachi nail guns are way better than their power tools.


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

I love Paslodes, never had problem with their pneumatics or newer cordless.

The older Hitachi's are highly respected. I've used all the major brands Senco Max Bostitch and prefer Paslodes.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

I use mostly paslode. We do have a few hitachis. Both good guns. If you get the hitachi, buy an aftermarket hook for them. They are fragile and don't like being dropped. (which will happen if you don't have a hook). Maybe you don't do much roof work, and the hook is not as important. We do a lot of roof framing and the hooks are tool savers. I have never had a gas nailer. My buddy had one and he told me the smell of them sucks in an enclosed space. He also told me they wont empty the cartridges when its cold in the winter.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

muskoka guy said:


> If you get the hitachi, buy an aftermarket hook for them.


Agreed. 



muskoka guy said:


> They are fragile and don't like being dropped.


Don't agree. Dropped my Hitachis several times on concrete and never had them bust. Durable guns IMO



muskoka guy said:


> Maybe you don't do much roof work, and the hook is not as important.


I really like the hook no matter where I am working. It is nice to hook it on the ladder or saw horse when not in use. Or if my hands are full with a beam or something, I am able to hook it on my tool belt.


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

Hitachi NR83A2 all day.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Skip said:


> With the Paslode and it's gas cells- do they hold a seal well so that if it sits idle for 2-3 weeks it still functions or do they have to get pitched if not used up by the end of a job?


I don't have any issue with my Paslode. Mine will sit for weeks or sometimes months without any use at all. Charge the battery and it fires just fine. The only issues I have ever had with the gas cartridges were some that were really old that seemed to have lost potency.

I know some framers and many of them like the Hitachi mentioned above.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I was just unlucky. I had two that I had to replace the housing due to falls. I am sure this is largely due to the fact that they don't come with a hook.


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

We have the 82 and 82a3 at work, I bought the 90 only because it shoots a 3 1/2 and I used it quite a bit. I'm smaller so the 90 fits my hand better but the 83 with the hook fits over a joist better than my 90 and the 83 only problem we had is the magazine pinches after a few drops. I have hitachi framing and finish mailers and love them we have hitachi roofer and siding nailers but I grew up with paslodes and personally I like the hitachi better. But as long as it dosent say bostitch on it it's good. We had bostitch and they got thrown out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

The Hitachi NR83A2 has been around for a LONG time, and is a proven performer. I'm not a fan of their electric tools, especially the cordless, but their old school, non Alien looking pneumatics are top notch. The NR83A2 is like an AK-47; it always works! It may not have all the bells and whistles, but is dead reliable!


----------



## hillbilly512 (Jul 27, 2012)

Rustbucket said:


> The Hitachi NR83A2 has been around for a LONG time, and is a proven performer. I'm not a fan of their electric tools, especially the cordless, but their old school, non Alien looking pneumatics are top notch. The NR83A2 is like an AK-47; it always works! It may not have all the bells and whistles, but is dead reliable!



Definitely agree. To do it again I'd buy the 83a2 but I got a heck of a deal on the 90 so I went with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Or you can buy this Interchange knockoff for next to nothing.


----------

